# Which of these turn you off the most?



## applecruncher (Dec 2, 2018)

Which of these would cause you to not want to go on second date with someone and block their number?

1) Rotten/visibly missing teeth
2) Body odor
3) Talking too much/you can't get a word in edgewise
4) Smoking without asking if you mind
5) Making crude ****** jokes/innuendo
6) Complaining about his/her ex

(I realize none of these qualities are attractive - that's the whole point.  I'm asking which one(s) you think are the worst.)

If I had to choose, #1 & #2. I'm a stickler about hygiene. Dental work is expensive, but soap & deodorant are cheap. #5 would make me end the date early...ugh  :yuk:


----------



## toffee (Dec 2, 2018)

All six i have to say-would run a mile -- iam very fussy about hygiene mainly ' dont mind a little silly joke but crudeness nah ##


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 2, 2018)

Any one of them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 2, 2018)

I've reached a point in my life where I'm not interested in anyone that would be interested in me.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2018)

#3 is the only one that wouldn't be a first date dealbreaker.  If I liked the guy otherwise I'd chalk his chattiness up to possible nervousness and give him a second chance.


----------



## jujube (Dec 2, 2018)

In my dating days before meeting the Spousal Equivalent, I've definitely gone out with all six.  I think I only had a second date with #6 and that was enough.


----------



## Linda (Dec 2, 2018)

They would all turn me off in a big way.  I guess I could tolerate #6 long enough for a second date but I'd have to tell him to knock it off.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2018)

#5 would turn me off the most and make a second date impossible.  They're all pretty bad, body odor is hard for me to tolerate, if it's really bad I get my gag reflex going, and that's not good for anyone involved.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 2, 2018)

Second date?   I'd never have gone on the first.   :laugh:


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 2, 2018)

1) Rotten/visibly missing teeth (any teeth, I’m in)
2) Body odor (like Michelob AmberBock?..set ‘em up)
3) Talking too much/you can't get a word in edgewise (in my right ear, I’m good, keep pouring)
4) Smoking without asking if you mind (that hot?!, I’m in)
5) Making crude ****** jokes/innuendo (gotta lead to sumpm, keep pouring)
6) Complaining about his/her ex (showing upturned sympathetic eyebrows, as another AmberBock comes my way)

Seriously
All
Are the worst


----------



## Wren (Dec 3, 2018)

All of them and I wouldn’t even last a first date, I’d be out of there !


----------



## Ronni (Dec 3, 2018)

Well, my mind immediately goes to how that person and I met in the first place!  If the first time we met it was in person, I would at least already know #1 and #2, and either of those alone would be deal breakers for me, so I wouldn't accept even a first date.  

Realistically, I just couldn't tolerate any of them.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 3, 2018)

All of them after I survived&recovered from the 1st date


----------

